# My diabetic dog is CONSTANTLY hungry



## Baby_Lola (May 20, 2015)

Hi all

My 9 year old yorkie used to weigh just under 6kg when he was healthy. 3 months ago he suddenly fell extremely sick and went down to 2kg. Soon after he was diagnosed with diabetes.

After he came home from the hospital i fed him kibble for 2 weeks and moved him on to a raw diet. Hes been on this for 2 months now and hes doing GREAT. Hes anal glands never get full again, never gets diherria again, doesnt itch as much, his alergy is gone. Amazing. In this 2 months, he put on a good amount of weight. He now weighs 4.1kg

I worked out his ideal weight and am feeding him 4% of that. So he eats twice a day, each serving 138g. I sometimes give him a bit more but never more than 160g.

However, his ALWAYS hungry.. Constantly going to his bowl and just begging all the time. I feel so bad as i cant give him too much treats (i give him frozen green beans and dried liver).

What should i do? Do i up his food to 6% of his ideal weight? I read you can feed up tp 10%? Correct?

Any advice would be much appreciated. Poor thing has lost his vision in his right eye and his left eye is going too  it kills me to see him lose me in the park and wonder off :'(

Also i should say that he has been stable on his initial 2iu of insulin twice a day. The vet has kept him on this from the start and is doing well. Would giving him more food interfere with the insulin?


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

My best advice would be to let the vet know what you are thinking because as the food goes up so does the insulin.or you run into the blood sugar being to high again.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Baby_Lola said:


> Hi all
> 
> My 9 year old yorkie used to weigh just under 6kg when he was healthy. 3 months ago he suddenly fell extremely sick and went down to 2kg. Soon after he was diagnosed with diabetes.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that diet plays a bit part in the management of Diabetes along with the Insulin of course. The best thing would probably be to speak to your surgery and tell them he seems constantly hungry and begging for food, and go through what he is fed now etc.

On checking for you:-
It does seem to say that Diet is a big factor in the management of Diabetes along with the insulin.

*Managing diabetes*
Your dog has been diagnosed with diabetes, so now it's time to learn how to care for your diabetic pet. The goal in managing diabetes is to keep glucose concentrations regulated, avoiding spikes and drops, and to reduce or eliminate the signs of diabetes, such as excessive thirst and urination. Although diabetes can't be cured, the condition can be successfully managed with daily insulin injections and changes in diet and lifestyle. And successful diabetes management means your dog can lead a happy, healthy, active life.

Under management of diabetes Diet section.
*Managing diabetes > Diet*
*Diet plays a vital role* in helping to keep your dog's diabetes regulated. Ideally, your dog should be fed exactly the same diet every day and at the same time(s) of day.

A diabetic dog's diet usually includes a source of good-quality protein, in addition to complex carbohydrates and dietary fiber to help slow absorption of glucose from the digestive system. It also usually has a low fat content.

Overall, a palatable and nutritious diet that minimizes fluctuations in blood glucose and helps your dog maintain a healthy weight is important for managing diabetes. Your veterinarian can recommend a diet that's best suited to the needs of your dog.

Exercise and/or more specifically amount of seems to play a large part too.
*Diabetes in Dogs*
*Managing diabetes > Exercise*
*Exercise helps keep pets active, healthy, and happy*. But for diabetic dogs, exercise needs to be regulated because activity affects your dog's blood glucose concentrations. It's best to create a consistent exercise routine for your diabetic dog to avoid sudden changes in energy (glucose) requirements.

If you're concerned about the amount of exercise your diabetic dog needs, ask your veterinarian.

Taking all that into consideration Source.
http://www.petdiabetesmonth.com/dog_what_is.asp

His diet etc may perhaps need a review, and that is why at the moment he seems constantly hungry. I would speak to your surgery and tell them.


----------

